# Any rides planned for this weekend? (dec 2-3)



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys!

Guess what? This sunday it's my birthday, so if you have any bling pieces that you think can fit nicely on the ML or the Viento they would be appreciatied...

lol

kidding aside, what is everybody doing? How about going SNT?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep Rito and Warp are SUPOSSEDLY going to SNT, but I think Warp's part is a lie. He said he went to El Chicho but he really stayed at home afraid of the technical trails. Hahaha jk, we can do a big loop and have some quecas and cake.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Guess what? This sunday it's my birthday, so if you have any bling pieces that you think can fit nicely on the ML or the Viento they would be appreciatied...
> 
> ...


I have a pair of Alivio V-brakes which I think would fit nicely on your ML. Dont worry about the price, you can just give me your xts and we call it even, ok? 

Ritopc, Warp, Tacubaya and me are probably going to SNT on sunday (though I may be going in saturday too). I really want to climb this weekend, this shuttling thing is turning me more and more lazy:nono: :skep: Want to join us?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, I stayed at home yesterday chickening at the mere thought of a techie descent.

But I'm planning on going back to SNT with Rito next sunday.

We may be doing the long loop.

I have a generic Giant handlebar, a Ritchey stem and a couple used tyres that may be yours for your B-Day if you please.

Oh... and used 8sp chain and a unuseable rear wheel!

Let us know!

(If you're going maybe you can shuttle Rocky_Rene and make it more riders?)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Warp if you are going could you take the Swampthing and the Motoraptor?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey Warp if you are going could you take the Swampthing and the Motoraptor?


SURE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> (If you're going maybe you can shuttle Rocky_Rene and make it more riders?)


Yeah! Lets make a mini-rzozaya-birthday-mtbr-mexican-gathering-thingy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah! Lets make a mini-rzozaya-birthday-mtbr-mexican-gathering-thingy


Agreed... You don't turn 46 each other day in your life!

Mada!! 
This is the perfect place to try out your new toy. I mean the one on your bike... 

Seriously, here you'll want to use your GD. I know, it takes a beyotch to know another


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, although the GD might be going back to the US in exchange for the 3" version...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Hey Warp I saw youre clon at El Chico. :eekster: *


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Sounds like a plan, although the GD might be going back to the US in exchange for the 3" version...


What? Didn't you get the multiposition Homer Edition GD?

Oh, well... jealousy speaking here...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> *Hey Warp I saw youre clon at El Chico. :eekster: *


Thanks Gambox!!!

You see that? SOMETIMES, I ride!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, so, sunday ride at SNT...

Cool...

where do we meet? I can pick someone at maybe Periferico and Barranca del Muerto...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Agreed... You don't turn 46 each other day in your life!


I think you just made rzozaya 10 years older   :eekster:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp 

sure I can pick you up. Could we make it at San Antonio station (the one where I drop you off the last time). It is easier for me to pick you there; and faster to get to SNT. I was thinking on picking you up at 8.00 am or something.

All :

Would be nice to do the long loop and maybe try "el muerto" on our way down. It is a barely used DH trail. slow, techie, and long. or could could do "la nueva" in which the young boys have made a nice job; this one is fast and techie. Oh well we can decide it latter.
Is Sunday 8.30-8:45 in the SNT's parking lot ok for everyone.

Rzoz:

As for gifts, i think warp can also bling your bike with some "barely" used square tape BB and some old skool m-440 cranks... did I hear BLING!!!!:headphones: And for the V-brakes i have the ultimate compliment, 2 pairs of barely usable brake pads with some metal exposed. It will turn your new wheel set in the ultimate sparking machine coooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!:eekster:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ....Rzoz:
> 
> As for gifts, i think warp can also bling your bike with some "barely" used square tape BB and some old skool m-440 cranks... did I hear BLING!!!!:headphones: And for the V-brakes i have the ultimate compliment, 2 pairs of barely usable brake pads with some metal exposed. It will turn your new wheel set in the ultimate sparking machine coooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!:eekster:


yeah, sure, how would you put V's on my frame and fork? anyway, I still don't have my new wheels... but you can all ditch in for an advance on a new white fork 4 me...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> yeah, sure, how would you put V's on my frame and fork? anyway, I still don't have my new wheels... but you can all ditch in for an advance on a new white fork 4 me...


two words

DUCT TAPE... I'm sure it'll hold on ok.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> two words
> 
> DUCT TAPE... I'm sure it'll hold on ok.


I was thinking on plastilina epoxica.... not sure how it would look like...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi all:
maybe im going this sunday to el Ajusco.  
I have room for 2 more bikes on my car if any one want to go with me
I live very close to the Naucalli park


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey I think I'm going on sunday too, I mean it could be fun.
Oh and rzoz I´m staying on my dad´s house, We could go toghether I mean you live like half a block away from my house, and i´m taking my car so... and one question that I should've asked a long time ago, did you get your rack? haha I gave it to your "portero" like 3 weeks ago, and he told me he was going to give it to you.
ñakañaka see you guys on sunday at 8 30 "hasta luego"


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Hey I think I'm going on sunday too, I mean it could be fun.
> Oh and rzoz I´m staying on my dad´s house, We could go toghether I mean you live like half a block away from my house, and i´m taking my car so... and one question that I should've asked a long time ago, did you get your rack? haha I gave it to your "portero" like 3 weeks ago, and he told me he was going to give it to you.
> ñakañaka see you guys on sunday at 8 30 "hasta luego"


Cya there:thumbsup: ... pls, don't forget my gloves


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Hey I think I'm going on sunday too, I mean it could be fun.
> Oh and rzoz I´m staying on my dad´s house, We could go toghether I mean you live like half a block away from my house, and i´m taking my car so... and one question that I should've asked a long time ago, did you get your rack? haha I gave it to your "portero" like 3 weeks ago, and he told me he was going to give it to you.
> ñakañaka see you guys on sunday at 8 30 "hasta luego"


Hi Giovanny

Thanks for the offer, but I'm staying at my mom's place and are arriving through a different route.. Thanks for the rack, yeap, I got it, sorry for not advicing.

Thanks


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Cya there:thumbsup: ... pls, don't forget my gloves


And the red glove that I also put in your camelbak


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Who's going then?

Gambox
Rocky_Rene
Sascuatch
Tacu
RitoPC
Rzozaya
Warp
MTBGiovanni

Wow! You can't complain, Rzoz! Nice for a B-Day!

For Rocky and I maybe the best option is getting there with Gambox as we all live near the area.

At what time guys?!
The Long Loop?

:thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Who's going then?
> 
> Gambox
> Rocky_Rene
> ...


1 vote for the long loop:thumbsup: .. the other loops are just too short.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Who's going then?
> 
> Gambox
> Rocky_Rene
> ...


What about 9 am?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What about 9 am?


Fine by me, if we could do it like 20 mins earlier (time to unload, prepare bikes etc) it would be perfect though


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Fine by me, if we could do it like 20 mins earlier (time to unload, prepare bikes etc) it would be perfect though


I'll try to be then at 8:30, but can't promise... well, not much..


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

so warp i can pick you up and rucky rené at your house, just tell me the hour. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Markblast is also going but I think he is gonna take another route from cabrorroca to axosco or something like that.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Markblast is also going but I think he is gonna take another route from cabrorroca to axosco or something like that.....


Yeah. Hes climbing all of SNT, then going to Axosco from there and doing all the Axosco loop.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Today i went to el ajusco and after the ride we did some 4 cross .
Let´s do that sunday so maybe i can learn some basic tricks from you guys :thumbsup: 
I wish we can have a 4 cross ramps like that one in chiluca :cryin: *


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> *Today i went to el ajusco and after the ride we did some 4 cross .
> Let´s do that sunday so maybe i can learn some basic tricks from you guys :thumbsup:
> I wish we can have a 4 cross ramps like that one in chiluca :cryin: *


We were at the 4x today as well.... At what time did you ride it?? We were there from about 11:00 to 1:30


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545 and Me were on the 4x today, we had a couple of chimpiras and a white Giro and silver Fox fullface helmets...

We were there from 12 to 1.30 aprox..


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

We were on the 4 cross from 10.00 to 10:45am aprox.
C-you sunday


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> so warp i can pick you up and rucky rené at your house, just tell me the hour. :thumbsup:


OK.... let's make it 7:45-8:00... is that OK to you?

THANKS!!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah thats perfect. the earlier the better  
I call you wen i get there about 7:45am 
c-ya!! 
p.d. they are not allowed Moderato cd´s :headphones:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> ....p.d. they are not allowed Moderato cd´s :headphones:


Now you're going to say that you only accept Mozart and Bach...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Slayer rules!!! :cornut:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Let's define meeting time for tomorrow..*

So, at what time are we meeting tomorrow? I rhink time will be define by the "northern" boys. Gambox, if you are picking up the guys at 7.45-8.00 am, at what time are you estimating arriving at SNT? please let us know (the earlier the better; at least for me).

Cya tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> So, at what time are we meeting tomorrow? I rhink time will be define by the "northern" boys. Gambox, if you are picking up the guys at 7.45-8.00 am, at what time are you estimating arriving at SNT? please let us know (the earlier the better; at least for me).
> 
> Cya tomorrow:thumbsup:


Yeah, the earlier the better. It would be cool to start the ride at around 9 (arriving to snt at 8:45)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> So, at what time are we meeting tomorrow? I rhink time will be define by the "northern" boys. Gambox, if you are picking up the guys at 7.45-8.00 am, at what time are you estimating arriving at SNT? please let us know (the earlier the better; at least for me).
> 
> Cya tomorrow:thumbsup:


I think we'd be hitting SNT by 8:45.

Do you find that doable? If not, we could meet earlier. Gambox picked us up at 5:30 for last ride, so he's very eager to ride early.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

8:45 am

Well, that's the time I think we've set. I'll try to be there earlier, but I can't promise


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp I hate you!
Rozozaya was on the brink of tears because you guys did not go to his birthday party :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Warp I hate you!
> Rozozaya was on the brink of tears because you guys did not go to his birthday party :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


Buaaaaaa!!!!!:bluefrown: :cryin: :crazy:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What a shame Warp, what a shame...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I think he didn't show up because he stayed at home drinking his chelas with the othr rene and gambox


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, guys.... My deepest apologies.

Rucky_Rene and I got sick. Rucky from Friday (he was expecting to feel better) and I since late last night.

I feel really bad and I've had fever today.

Sorry, Rzoz... I didn't mean to make you cry... :smallviolin:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You got afraid of the techie downhill again huh?

Sending some healing vibes...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You got afraid of the techie downhill again huh?


Nah, I was looking for "revancha"...



tacubaya said:


> Sending some healing vibes...


Thanks, bro. I'm happy it was sunday and not monday. It sucks to be sick at work and on analgesics and antihistaminics.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

edit: I noticed that rzozaya just did a thread on the ride, so ill put it there


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry vatos:
Since Warp was sick and Rocky René still feeling bad we decide to abort the trip to el ajusco :madman: 
I hope can meet you guys very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Sorry vatos:
> Since Warp was sick and Rocky René still feeling bad we decide to abort the trip to el ajusco :madman:
> I hope can meet you guys very soon :thumbsup:


Don't worry, it will be other time.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*ooohhhh so sorry!!!*

si ofrezco una disculpa a todos de parte de su S.S. Rocky "Decrepito " René y anombre de mis compañeros Warp y Gameboy.

Gambooooooooooox cuando vemos a tu amigo Willy. "Güilly" "Builly" "Huilly" jejeje

hablale y dile que esta cordialmente invitado a rodar a Valle de Bravo... al CHico donde sea... hehe tu sabes Public Relations...

Saludos a todos!


----------

